# any tasty redfish recipes?



## fisherman (Oct 1, 2007)

Anyone got a good recipe for redfish. I always use zaterines lemon pepper seasoning and fry them. While this is good, I am looking for somthing new?


----------



## Triple C (Oct 2, 2007)

I have tried blackend and it is very good, but I believe I like it on the half shell better.

When you clean it, just take off the fillets and leave the skin and scales on. 

Season the flesh side liberally with whatever seasonings you like, I usually use salt, fresh ground black pepper, and Old Bay, Emerill's Essence, or whatever cajun blend you like (not all three). I usually put a small amount of olive on on first to get the seasonings to stick well.

Then spray or brush liberally with olive oil. 

Get your grill nice and hot (oil grill too).

Grill about 4 minutes flesh side down (over high heat), then flip over, turn heat down, close the lid and cook until firm to the touch or flakes easily with a fork in the thickest part.ENJOY! It will come right off the skin for serving.

(If you like, you can melt some butter, add some lemon juice to it, and drizzle over the fish after taking it off the grill.)


----------



## Sharkbait410 (Dec 4, 2007)

Fisherman,

I had a cajun buddy turn me on to cooking them whole on the grill. After gutting and deheading it. Stuff the indside with whole green onions and any other seasonings you can find that would taste good. You dont even have to scale or skin it for that will roll off after cooking. He also made a red sauce from fresh crushed tomatos. cook then down a bit and add a pinch of sugar to eliminate any bitter taste. throw in some louisana hot sauce and dont put it on the fish until you have cooked it on the grill for about 20 mins. on one side. The fish needs to be wrapped in foil. after the initial 20 min. cook, open the foil and and peel off the skin and scales on the top side. pour on the sauce and cook for 15 to 20 mins. more. I am not a big fan of tomotos but it was a nice change. hope you enjoy. It is my opinion tho. if you do anything other than fry a chicken or fish you are screwin it up. lol


----------

